# Lupine News 2014/2015



## CHnuschti (Nov 12, 2008)

Lupine News 2014/2015

At the current "Outdoor" fair in Friedrichshafen, Lupine has presented a new (head-)light, the "Neo".
Some pics and description (in german): Klein und leicht: Die neue Lupine NEO X2 Helmlampe
Said to have 1x Cree XM-L2, 7W/700 lumens, and coming with a 2.2Ah battery, price is announced with 180 Euro. Said to be available starting mid August.
EDIT: Also a silicone diffusor will be available (separately to purchase, I think) for the Neo, available up from the start of the Neo: • Thema anzeigen - Neo wird nächste Woche auf der Outdoor vorgestellt
More pics and specifications also on the Lupine site: Lupine Lighting Systems - Produkte ? Stirnlampen ? Neo X2

The Betty R / Wilma / Piko got a slight improvement with a new software and a new black finish to distinguish them from the models so far, but no changes in LEDs and lumens.

The long since announced Lupine backlight is said to be presented at the Eurobike fair taking place 27.-30. August 2014.

regards


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanx for the update CHnuschti. I'm a little surprised at this offering from Lupine, seems to me the Piko had this area already covered. Only benefit I guess is a lower price point but not by a lot,,, maybe better heat management. Cheers!!


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks CHnuschti. I wonder how the beam pattern of this Neo compares to the piko. The price point is lower but not by much compared to the piko. Maybe it gives you much longer runtime than the piko which would make it very attractive as an entry light. And it also seems to targeted as a headlamp based on its pictures and sleek battery integration with the headband.


----------



## Trekmogul (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking forward to the new updated version of the Lupine Betty R 14 as i will be getting on myself as soon as they arrive in States..


----------



## CHnuschti (Nov 12, 2008)

EDIT: As is reported here: ? Thema anzeigen - Betty R14 2014 Update
obviously there is an additional improvement or at least change for the "new" Betty R 2014/2015. The lens has been slightly changed to a bit less flood sideways and more throw into the distance. Hopefully, this was adequately translated.  Mais c'est seulement une nuance, je crois ...


----------



## Trekmogul (Jun 11, 2014)

Just ordered my new 2015 updated version of the Lupine Betty R14 and TL2 Flashlight as both just arrived in USA on Tuesday from Lupine. Mine will be here first thing in the am on Friday.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Trekmogul said:


> Just ordered my new 2015 updated version of the Lupine Betty R14 and TL2 Flashlight as both just arrived in USA on Tuesday from Lupine. Mine will be here first thing in the am on Friday.


Sweet. Please post your impressions and what else you have to compare/contrast. I am on the fence for ordering as well.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh-Man,,,, I soo want the Betty-R TL-2 and have been on the fence for to long as I'm afraid I wont ever use my Wilma TL again once I make my new purchase. What to do!! LOL.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

indebt said:


> Oh-Man,,,, I soo want the Betty-R TL-2 and have been on the fence for to long as I'm afraid I wont ever use my Wilma TL again once I make my new purchase. What to do!! LOL.


DO IT!!!!! The Wilma TL will be the backup.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Peer pressure all over again. But your right on with your recommendation,,, crap or get off the pot eh.


----------



## Trekmogul (Jun 11, 2014)

indebt said:


> Oh-Man,,,, I soo want the Betty-R TL-2 and have been on the fence for to long as I'm afraid I wont ever use my Wilma TL again once I make my new purchase. What to do!! LOL.


The Betty R 14 is the Bike Light and the betty TL2 is the flashlight version of the head lamp. Both 4500 lumens and both have updated battery and electronics i was told. I bought BOTH ARGHH and BOTH will be here 1st thing in the am on Friday.. I already own the Betty 12 2600 Lumens and 2 Piko's and a lovely Piko 1200 Lumen Flashlight. Once you buy lupine, you never goi back..


----------



## CHnuschti (Nov 12, 2008)

Congrats trekmogul ...

Well, there were 2 almost euphoric inputs in the lupine forum of guys who switched to the new lens (more precise the inner removable lens array fixed with 6 screws, example) of the Betty R 2014/2015. Said to be less bright in the near field, more homogenous and with more throw.

This lens of the Betty R 2014/2015 model, which seems to fit every previous Betty R 4500 lumen model (maybe even the 3600 lumen model, I don't know), "le chef" himself has announced it to be offered separately for around 25 Euro, for DIY mounting.

• Thema anzeigen - Betty R14 2014 Update

regards


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Trekmogul said:


> The Betty R 14 is the Bike Light and the betty TL2 is the flashlight version of the head lamp. Both 4500 lumens and both have updated battery and electronics i was told. I bought BOTH ARGHH and BOTH will be here 1st thing in the am on Friday.. I already own the Betty 12 2600 Lumens and 2 Piko's and a lovely Piko 1200 Lumen Flashlight. Once you buy lupine, you never goi back..


 In a power outage your place will be the only house in your area visible from space!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekmogul (Jun 11, 2014)

indebt said:


> In a power outage your place will be the only house in your area visible from space!!:thumbsup:


Just checked UPS Website and they are out for delivery before noon today.. Has anyone ever used the new Lupine "WATER BOTTLE" Battery yet? Thinking of snagging one of these also possibly next week..


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

I haven't used Lupine's water bottle battery yet,,,, but have four of their largest Smart Core's which give me enough run time as I mostly use the 900/1600 lumen settings on my Betty-R's until I point my bike downhill then game on. So no problem for 2/3 hour rides on one battery per lamp head. Sounds like you want to make sure you have lots of juice for long rides Trekmogul,, if your any longer than 3+hours it would be a good investment getting a water bottle battery as I believe it would run your Betty -R full blast for three hours. Of coarse I don't think there would be any situation where that would happen as heat in the lamp head would power down to lower setting unless in the arctic or the longest decent known to man.


----------



## Trekmogul (Jun 11, 2014)

indebt said:


> I haven't used Lupine's water bottle battery yet,,,, but have four of their largest Smart Core's which give me enough run time as I mostly use the 900/1600 lumen settings on my Betty-R's until I point my bike downhill then game on. So no problem for 2/3 hour rides on one battery per lamp head. Sounds like you want to make sure you have lots of juice for long rides Trekmogul,, if your any longer than 3+hours it would be a good investment getting a water bottle battery as I believe it would run your Betty -R full blast for three hours. Of coarse I don't think there would be any situation where that would happen as heat in the lamp head would power down to lower setting unless in the arctic or the longest decent known to man.


Well anyways they are both here safe and sound but been really busy and had not a chance to unpack them until this afternoon. Both batteries for the Betty R14 and Betty TL2 Flashlight are fully charged and will be heading out about 445am in the morning for my first ride with pure 4500 lumens. I have the Betty 2600 Lumen Headlamp for several years now and cant imagine a head lamp any brighter hten that. I do love the remote and it sure looks to respond quite quickly to the on/off command. I have it on my right drop just below brake lever and its very easy to use it from there. I have not tried the Betty Tl2 Flashlight yet but will fire it up also early in the am when i take the dog out for a leak..


----------



## CHnuschti (Nov 12, 2008)

Much guessing about the announced Lupine backlight: ? Thema anzeigen - Gibt es Neuigkeiten zum Release des Lupine Rücklichtes?

A new pic: ? Thema anzeigen - Gibt es Neuigkeiten zum Release des Lupine Rücklichtes?
shows that the backlight will have a light sensor (for automated on/off and output control I guess), as well as a brake sensor (inertia/gravity sensor), enabling a break light when decelerating/braking. I'll be an interested observer to see how well this will work. 

According to the Lupine forum, this brake sensor seems to work fairly well: ? Thema anzeigen - Gibt es Neuigkeiten zum Release des Lupine Rücklichtes?

Said to have 180 lumen at 2W (at maximum, I guess): ? Thema anzeigen - Gibt es Neuigkeiten zum Release des Lupine Rücklichtes?
Will have different modes and changeable dimming levels, "le chef" promotes it as "it will be able to do anything".
A blurry video also available:


----------



## pistonbroke (Mar 26, 2007)

I have just bought an old Betty with the external switch and red board. I'm not sure of the year or the output but have seen them quoted at between 750 and 1500 lumen. Can anyone confirm this?
Also I will be looking to upgrade to the latest led board. Lupine list the upgrade at 2600 lumen which would be great but retailers list 2100 lumen or less. Is this old stock?


----------



## CHnuschti (Nov 12, 2008)

pistonbroke said:


> I have just bought an old Betty with the external switch and red board. I'm not sure of the year or the output but have seen them quoted at between 750 and 1500 lumen. Can anyone confirm this?
> Also I will be looking to upgrade to the latest led board. Lupine list the upgrade at 2600 lumen which would be great but retailers list 2100 lumen or less. Is this old stock?


I have done this, still using it, I was exactly in your "position".
Before upgrade: Lupine Betty 22W external switch, 16°, 7 Seoul P4, 1400 lumen ("nominal"; real approx. 900 lumen), red board
After upgrade: Lupine Betty 22W external switch, 22°, 4 x CREE XP-G + 3 x CREE XM-L, 1900 lumen ("real"), yellow board

https://www11.pic-upload.de/04.08.14/yhjvfzmmnhmy.jpg
https://www11.pic-upload.de/04.08.14/gbdbx9mrqpkm.jpg
https://www11.pic-upload.de/04.08.14/txczaeja2t6.jpg

Will be one of the worthiest upgrades ever at lupine. With the currently newest offered upgrade platine you should get even 300-400 lumens more, coming on approx. 2300 lumen:
Betty (externer Taster) LED Upgrade-d601
read the german description version, it says even 2600 lumen after upgrade. You can't tripling lumens with an upgrade every day. There may be some old stock around, still considerable upgrades, but some 100 lumen less.


----------



## pistonbroke (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow. That spread of light is just awesome. When I get confirmation from the local supplier of what I'm getting, I'll get it done. My plan is to buy one big battery so I can run all night in a 24 hour race. 

Upgrading the LEDs means it will be more efficient and can be run on low. 

Are the old ones programmable?


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Trekmogul said:


> View attachment 912687
> Well anyways they are both here safe and sound but been really busy and had not a chance to unpack them until this afternoon. Both batteries for the Betty R14 and Betty TL2 Flashlight are fully charged and will be heading out about 445am in the morning for my first ride with pure 4500 lumens. I have the Betty 2600 Lumen Headlamp for several years now and cant imagine a head lamp any brighter hten that. I do love the remote and it sure looks to respond quite quickly to the on/off command. I have it on my right drop just below brake lever and its very easy to use it from there. I have not tried the Betty Tl2 Flashlight yet but will fire it up also early in the am when i take the dog out for a leak..


Any update?


----------



## CHnuschti (Nov 12, 2008)

pistonbroke said:


> Are the old ones programmable?


They are in modest extent, 2 or 3 level dimming possible, with some translation :
http://lupine.de/files/manuals/PCS_V7-1_Schema.pdf
http://evobike.hu/sajatfiok/fajlok/ohzne-PCS-V7.1.pdf


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

pistonbroke said:


> Wow. That spread of light is just awesome. When I get confirmation from the local supplier of what I'm getting, I'll get it done. My plan is to buy one big battery so I can run all night in a 24 hour race.
> 
> Upgrading the LEDs means it will be more efficient and can be run on low.
> 
> Are the old ones programmable?


 Well???????? Did you go for your upgrade yet?? Hopefully you got a smoking deal on your Betty,,,,, with that upgrade you are going to be blown away by the improvement. Regarding your battery choice,,, are you thinking water bottle battery? haven't done the math but should give you the all night illumination your looking for.


----------



## pistonbroke (Mar 26, 2007)

17.5 ah battery is on the way to me now. I'm still waiting on confirmation from the distributor about the upgrade. I want to make sure I get the latest led board as there seems to be quite a bit of old stock lying around with outdated LEDs. 
I found this light on eBay and picked it up for $70 ($65 US) with no battery or charger. 
Bottle battery is pretty heavy but should give me a long burn time and was cheaper than buying 2 smaller batteries. 
Really looking forward to using this and I think it will make my AYUP lights pretty redundant. 

Anyone know of anywhere advertising the latest 2600 lumen led board for external switch Betty?


----------



## stu06 (Dec 8, 2012)

*Betty R Lens Upgrade*



CHnuschti said:


> Congrats trekmogul ...
> 
> Well, there were 2 almost euphoric inputs in the lupine forum of guys who switched to the new lens (more precise the inner removable lens array fixed with 6 screws, example) of the Betty R 2014/2015. Said to be less bright in the near field, more homogenous and with more throw.
> 
> ...


Dan from Gretnabikes stated that this lens upgrade should be available in the USA within the next 3-4 weeks for approximately $40. Stefan from Lupine stated that the Lupine website should have a picture of the new beam pattern in the near future.

My hope is that the revised beam pattern will be similar to that of the Gemini Duo, as I find its pattern to be extremely clean with no strange artifacts.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

CHnuschti said:


> Congrats trekmogul ...
> 
> Well, there were 2 almost euphoric inputs in the lupine forum of guys who switched to the new lens (more precise the inner removable lens array fixed with 6 screws, example) of the Betty R 2014/2015. Said to be less bright in the near field, more homogenous and with more throw.
> 
> ...


 Just spoke to Dan at Gretna and according to him Lupine stated the new lens will work with both XM-L/ XM-L2 leds. I would assume the XM-L2 will have a bit more throw as I believe the die is slightly smaller than the XM-L's, but nice to know that I, and any other older Betty-R owners have that option.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm guessing your dealing with Gretna Bikes?? If not send Dan or Bill at Gretna an email about the latest board for your lamp head. They will confirm with Lupine Germany what is available, and get back to you in a few days. I hope you have some luck and get the XM-L2 board!! Cheers!!


----------



## CHnuschti (Nov 12, 2008)

The new Betty lens "2015" as described above is listed as available in the Lupine shop now:
Neue Betty Linse 2015-d604


----------



## Trekmogul (Jun 11, 2014)

Have the new Lupine betty R14 now for over a week and really loving this fine piece of german technology. The remote has a very fast response and the light that is thrown is just fantastic..Happy Camper here..


----------



## CHnuschti (Nov 12, 2008)

The new beamshot comparison (including the new Neo as well as the new Betty R with "upgraded" lens) has been published online:
Lupine Lighting Systems - Lighttest

regards


----------



## Diamondback_X6 (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice! Thanks for the updates!


----------



## CHnuschti (Nov 12, 2008)

The new Lupine backlight was finally presented. Called " Rotlicht " (german for "red light").
Pictures and some data in the new flyer: http://www.lupine.de/files/documents/Prospekt_Bike_2015.pdf

Some specs, collected from the flyer and the informations given in the Lupine forum: ? Thema anzeigen - Gibt es Neuigkeiten zum Release des Lupine Rücklichtes?

0.1 up to 2W, with a maximum of 160 lumens. 1 Cree XP-E2. Beam angle 180 degrees, so "half spherical" in theory. 55 grams. Aluminium housing. Waterproof. Brakelight (over an inertial sensor), brightness sensor. Rechargeable battery over USB, Lipo 830mAh for 2 to 20 hours. MSRP 85 Euros. Package includes an additional strap/band (for replacement) and an USB cable.
4 different modes, each mode can be set in 5 dim levels (0.1-2W). 
Programmable to some extent, over the one and only button: Brakelight can be turned off or set at different sensitivities, same for the brightness sensor. Will remember the last setting when switching on again. Picture with settings options: ? Thema anzeigen - Gibt es Neuigkeiten zum Release des Lupine Rücklichtes?
Battery capacity indicator included (somewhere ). Battery said to be a "special cold resisting/stable version". Battery picture: ? Thema anzeigen - Gibt es Neuigkeiten zum Release des Lupine Rücklichtes?

Does NOT meet the requirements of the german StVZO.

More pictures: Lupine Rotlicht ; cycle-basar.de | Lupine Rotlicht Rücklicht Sicherheitsleuchte | online kaufen

regards

EDIT: Now listed also on the Lupine page: Lupine Lighting Systems - Produkte â€¢ Rotlicht â€¢ Rotlicht
Listed as available starting 29. September.

EDIT 2: 
Size of the housing ist approx. 32 x 60 millimeters (W x H).
Now also listed in the beamshot comparison: Lupine Lighting Systems - Leuchtvergleich
Picture of the board: â€¢ Thema anzeigen - Gibt es Neuigkeiten zum Release des Lupine RÃ¼cklichtes?
Some details about the battery drain: 4 hrs in blinking mode at 2W. 8 hrs in blinking mode at 1W at 80 lumens.








Picture from cycle-basar.de


----------



## Couloirman (Sep 17, 2010)

Backlight looks awesome! Love the braking feature. Will get that right when it is released.

I'm ordering up a Piko for the helmet (will run with the battery pack in a backpack with a long cable), but can't decide on Wilma vs. Betty for the bars. Probably leaning towards Wilma since it has better battery life per lumen output since it is only powering 4 XML2s instead of 7 of them, but the spread on the Betty looks a little better. Decisions decisions...


----------



## CHnuschti (Nov 12, 2008)

Some additional details for the backlight were given: ? Thema anzeigen - Gibt es Neuigkeiten zum Release des Lupine Rücklichtes?
The light sensor works this way: when detecting an "incoming" light from behind e.g. a car, the light will power up with +100% of the actual setting and in the same mode (e.g. currently running on 0.5W, after detection it will run on 1W). For a short while I guess. So a kind of economic usage of the battery in combination with a better perception.
And there is a second "emergency" led (probably left below the on/off button an in-one with the capacity indicator). If the battery drains out for the main led, the "emergency" led will continue to blink (weakly I guess) for quite a while.
For a change of the battery the cover has to be unscrewed. Contrary to a pre-announcement, only Lupine batteries will work, there seems to be no possibility to use ordinary batteries. Spare batteries will be offered for 6 Euros.
The "doubleclick" setting is for security reasons, allowing a powering on only with a double click (e.g. when carrying it in a backpack etc.).
In the bottom line some clever, useful features i would say.

regards

EDIT: New article about the neo and backlight on mtb-news.de, including a video showing the 4 modes (steady, blinking, steady pulse and intermittend pulse) and features of the backlight (german) and more: 
Lupine 2015: Rotlicht Rücklicht und NEO X2


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Couloirman said:


> Backlight looks awesome! Love the braking feature. Will get that right when it is released.
> 
> I'm ordering up a Piko for the helmet (will run with the battery pack in a backpack with a long cable), but can't decide on Wilma vs. Betty for the bars. Probably leaning towards Wilma since it has better battery life per lumen output since it is only powering 4 XML2s instead of 7 of them, but the spread on the Betty looks a little better. Decisions decisions...


 Battery life per lumen is pretty much the same between the Betty-R/Wilma. Using the same 13.2mAh battery,,,Wilma at full power 2800 lumens 3:20,,, Betty-R at 2900 lumens setting 3:20. So make your choice not based on run times vs lumens as they are basically the same but what each system will provide for you. I'm a little bias towards the Betty-R as I'm loving mine. But you do get way more output if needed, wider beam better for bars, wireless remote, and the best charger in charger 1. If budget is a factor the Wilma will also kick A$$.:thumbsup:


----------



## Couloirman (Sep 17, 2010)

Wait-- wider beam? They are both listed at 26 degree optics, how is the Betty wider?


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Just the fact that the Betty-R has a wider footprint on the lamp head with the leds (more of them) sitting at a slightly wider diameter than the Wilma is what is leading me to my assumption (maybe I'm wrong as I don't have that Wilma at my disposal to do a side by side comparison) and my old Wilma had the R-5's which projected a way to narrow beam IMO for bar use. Splitting hairs really,, if the Betty is actually wider it may not be by much.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Lupine Lighting Systems - Lighttest

Couloirman, Here's a light test from Lupine Germany and you will see the Wilma has a narrower beam than the Betty-R. That been said the Wilma's beam is much wider than the version I have and will be plenty for bar use!! Cheers!!


----------



## Couloirman (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks man! Yeah they look pretty comparable at equivalent lumens so I will maybe go Wilma for saving money, but interesting how the Betty can get slightly better battery life than the Wilma driving so many more LEDs?

On a different note, is anyone still using batteries from openlightsystems.com? I saw them mentioned a bunch on Lupine threads from a few years back but not so much anymore. They do appear to be slightly cheaper, but not really significantly so. But I saw some reports of better battery life than the OEM batteries from Lupine. Is that still the case?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

CHnuschti said:


> The new Lupine backlight was finally presented. Called " Rotlicht " (german for "red light").
> Pictures and some data in the new flyer: http://www.lupine.de/files/documents/Prospekt_Bike_2015.pdf
> 
> Some specs, collected from the flyer and the informations given in the Lupine forum: ? Thema anzeigen - Gibt es Neuigkeiten zum Release des Lupine Rücklichtes?
> ...


This looks like a nice little light. Not sure I like the strap but depends on how well it works. Not sure I like the mount. Once again depends if you can get the lamp to aim properly.

Now the golden question: Will it operate with an external battery plugged into the USB port? If it can truly operate in the 180 lumen range that would be an important question to answer.

I'd like to see a video of the flash and mode set-ups. Is there a youtube link?


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> This looks like a nice little light. Not sure I like the strap but depends on how well it works. Not sure I like the mount. Once again depends if you can get the lamp to aim properly.
> 
> Now the golden question: Will it operate with an external battery plugged into the USB port? If it can truly operate in the 180 lumen range that would be an important question to answer.
> 
> I'd like to see a video of the flash and mode set-ups. Is there a youtube link?


 Looked around but had no success,, should be something from Eurobike any day now.


----------



## CHnuschti (Nov 12, 2008)

There is a video : Eurobike 2014: Lupine - IBC-TV auf MTB-News.de ...
4 modes are: steady, blinking, pulse, steady+intermittend pulse

And no, it is not possible to attach an external battery to the backlight AND running it at the same time.
Was answered here: ? Thema anzeigen - Gibt es Neuigkeiten zum Release des Lupine Rücklichtes?
It is however possible to attach an "ordinary" lupine battery to charge the backlight, via the new "USB One" adapter, works also to charge cellulars etc.. Also briefly presented in the video above and also here (german): First Look: Lupine Rotlicht Rücklicht und Neo Lampe | Enduro Mountainbike Magazine


----------



## Couloirman (Sep 17, 2010)

Awesome! USBone adapter is a great idea. Enough to make me spring for the waterbottle battery for maximum power.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

CHnuschti said:


> There is a video : Eurobike 2014: Lupine - IBC-TV auf MTB-News.de ...
> 4 modes are: steady, blinking, pulse, steady+intermittend pulse
> 
> And no, it is not possible to attach an external battery to the backlight AND running it at the same time.
> ...


 English version would be a little more helpful if available!!


----------



## Couloirman (Sep 17, 2010)

Can we use a splitter to run a Piko and Wilma/Betty off the same battery? Would be sweet to run them both off the waterbottle!


----------



## CHnuschti (Nov 12, 2008)

Couloirman said:


> Can we use a splitter to run a Piko and Wilma/Betty off the same battery? Would be sweet to run them both off the waterbottle!


Will not work properly very likely. Lupine does not offer the "Y-cable" anymore since quite a while. With the old models (like nightmare, edison etc.) it may have worked. But at least since the wilma and betty appeared the PCS (internal "processor") is not able to handle this, will manifest with dimming both lamps preamturely, or one "full" an the other dimmed, and the like. It has been tested, they all say, no way. 
For example here: ? Thema anzeigen - Zwei Lupine Bettys R14 mit Y-Adapter betreiben???

regards


----------



## CHnuschti (Nov 12, 2008)

Extended review (dcrainmaker-like) with pictures and videos of the new Lupine backlight:
Lupine Rotlicht - Test // Messungen // Bilder // Videos
German however. Frei nach Helmut Schmidt: Noch hat man in Deutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz das Recht, Deutsch zu sprechen. 

Some additional, so far unmentioned details:
- Obviously, a red front cover ist available as option (instead of the clear "glassy" front cover), shown here: EB14: Lupine Introduces Rotlicht Accelerometer Brake Light, Entry Level Neo & More
- Dim levels: 0,1W - 0,25W - 0,5W - 1W - 2W
- Charging over USB needs 5 hrs, however there is already a load of 80% after 2 hrs. Green indicator when fully charged.

regards


----------



## CHnuschti (Nov 12, 2008)

In-depth review of the new Neo (german, sorry), also with measurements: Lupine Neo X2 - 700 Lumen - Test // Messungen // Bilder //
You might try your luck with the google translator. 
A point I wasn't aware is that the neo also integrates 4 small red leds, placed circular at the periphery. For deer observation, map reading etc. capabilities, not really my cup of tea.
But the integrated red light seems to be too weak for a "misuse" as backlight.
Manual/Specsheet also online (also English): http://lupine.de/files/manuals/2015_Neo_700Lumens_web.pdf


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

My new Rotlicht, good light, 60grs including rubber strips and easy to use.


----------



## GMM (Mar 2, 2004)

Where did you get the Rotlicht? I have called my local dealer and they haven't responded despite 2 phone calls and one email on the matter. I've emailed the u.s. distributer (Greta(sp?)) with no response. I was ready to buy from the german site, but there was no selection for shipping to the U.S.


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

The best is you send an email to Lupine Germany, and they will give you a solution, they can enable your country option.


----------



## GMM (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks pabcor. I'll give that a shot.


----------



## Diamondback_X6 (Dec 18, 2009)

I haven't seen it listed yet on Gretna's page, but I did get them to list the 2013 Betty upgrade finally. I also installed it into my 2600 lumen Betty II and what a nice upgrade! Sure, it would be nice if it was 750 plus lumen gain. But I am more than happy with the 400 or so I got out of it for the money. Makes the Betty have that "wow" factor all over again when I hit the on button on high!


----------



## CHnuschti (Nov 12, 2008)

Interesting video of the CNC milling of the Lupine Peppi mount for the Betty R remote.
Much ado about almost nothing .
Machinery fans will like it.


----------



## CHnuschti (Nov 12, 2008)

The new Lupine Neo is now available in several colors. Also announced to be available in the Lupine shop "tomorrow".
Regards

• Thema anzeigen - Neo in farbig


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Achtung! colors! The Germans learning from the Chinese, this has to be a first. (  )


----------



## EVROS (Mar 5, 2011)

Good afternoon the LUPINE BETTY R14 with battery big ben bottles batary how many hours holding


----------



## pistonbroke (Mar 26, 2007)

My Betty (not the R) runs for about 11 and a half hours on a mix of high and medium with a Big Ben battery.


----------

